

Ask HN: Does anyone know of an online database schema designer? - hellweaver666

Something browser based, allows me to create tables, specify field types and perhaps indicate relationships between keys?
======
nudge
<http://ondras.zarovi.cz/sql/demo/>

and

<http://schemabank.com/>

